# young members pics



## big ash1436114517 (Jul 30, 2006)

hi there was wondering if guys between 16 to 18 would post pics to see how we are all doing??


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

You get the ball rolling, and ill post after

Strike a pose and ill copy it, would help with motivation i think

You got 4months extra training though


----------



## dannova12 (Aug 26, 2005)

wish i started back when i was 18, would make things a little easier now!


----------



## big ash1436114517 (Jul 30, 2006)

ok will update soon ill take pics now!!! ill do 2 poses, lat spread and a arm and leg one


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

LOL

thought i better check this thread in case there were any peodo's posting!!!!

look at the title LMAO


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

LOL good point jimmy boy..

big ash - sounds good, iv really been wanting to finally see someone into the sport who is the same age as me. Will you be going to Toms show in Portsmouth?


----------



## big ash1436114517 (Jul 30, 2006)

dont no mate i wil try and get down but probly not, ill post my one reps maxs aswel soon


----------



## big ash1436114517 (Jul 30, 2006)

squat never one reped/ but 160kg for 6 reps

deadlift 180kg 10 reps 220kg 1 reps

bench 100kg for 10 130kg for 1


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Fookin hell..and your 16?!

Damn iv got some catching up to do


----------



## J_D (Jan 15, 2007)

wish i had started early, ive only been doin it a few months, and still alot of fat to get rid. im 20 nearly 21, and wish i had startyed earlier

keep it up man


----------



## big ash1436114517 (Jul 30, 2006)

ah24 said:


> Fookin hell..and your 16?!
> 
> Damn iv got some catching up to do


na im actually 17 now my siggy is bout 3 months old


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

So your also over a year into training?


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

big ash said:


> squat never one reped/ but 160kg for 6 reps
> 
> deadlift 180kg 10 reps 220kg 1 reps
> 
> bench 100kg for 10 130kg for 1


with those lifts u must have a very good physique, post sum pics up dude:beer1:


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

i might post up some pics.. beware..im ultra bulked:|


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

big ash said:


> deadlift 180kg 10 reps 220kg 1 reps


surely that doesnt add up...

10 reps on 180 should equate to rought 3 on 220 i would have thought?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Back onto topic heer is anyone of you young uns gonna post up pics?????


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I cant be bothered to post up individual shots in here so heres a link to my last thread:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/18090-my-updates.html

Pics were taken some time in December, next updates will be around end of March (my 17th B'day)

Iv been training now around 3 n 1/2 months

On a good note though my upper chest is slowly but surely catching up, i took declines out of the mix


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

ah24 said:


> I cant be bothered to post up individual shots in here so heres a link to my last thread:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/18090-my-updates.html
> 
> ...


I'm impressed, now all you need to do is work hard eat right and keep at it (Which seems to be the hard part)


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks del...

Eating hard is fine by me i love food and dont mind eating clean..BUT..at the mo i only have a part time job and hunting for full time work (which at 16 they just keep saying i have no experience..how the hell am i supposed to get experience if no-one is gonna give me a shot?!)

At the mo i take home like £230 then theres £36 on phone bill and £26 on gym bill.

On top of that im now £460 in debt to my dad, due to mororbike finance


----------



## big ash1436114517 (Jul 30, 2006)

DB said:


> surely that doesnt add up...
> 
> 10 reps on 180 should equate to rought 3 on 220 i would have thought?


i done them both in the same work out and and i was tired and worn out and probly coulda done 2 reps on 220 or maybe 225 for 1 cause it felt prity easy


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I was benching around 90KG today with spotter - did 5 reps (slowly and paused at chest of course)

Leg pressed 200KG for one rep to the other day. Was only going to see my 1 rep max - warmed up on 120KG, then 150 then 170 then did 200 and got one rep out, lowered for second knee cracked and then i needed mate to help shift it lol...one of scariest things thats happened in gym so far

The leg press video by the way. Mate was a little excited at it beingf for 200KG so thats why each plate was individually counted lol


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

18 years old


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Holy sh1t i got some growing to do!!

What size are those guns?! gotta be 18 at least?


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

17.5 just checked with my myotape  maybe 18 when fully pumped.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

No laughin at the chicken drumsticks!

Age: 19

Bench: 145kg max (free bar)

Dead: 180kg max

Shoulder press: 110kg max (smither)


----------



## big ash1436114517 (Jul 30, 2006)

nice pics lad guna do myn 2mra, nice 200kg leg press its gr8 in my gym are leg press can fit 650 kg n can do 580- for ten


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

You leg press 580 for 10?!....get some vids up!!


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

big ash said:


> nice pics lad guna do myn 2mra, nice 200kg leg press its gr8 in my gym are leg press can fit 650 kg n can do 580- for ten


either u have the freakiest genetics on this forum, or ur just another newbie who has decided to add another zero to all ur lifts.

if ur right dude prove me wrong and post sum vids/ pics and i will hapily except the strength that you've achieved at a very young age.

i just get ****ed off when another boy starts typing BS while others think he is sum freak.

as i said again post sum pics/vids please.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

This was me when I was 15 or 16, I cant remeber :lol: Think I had just turned 16. I havn't changed much :lol: :boohoo:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I think you'll find terrible form is being performed with weights that heavy at such a young age. Either that or they are ridiculously strong


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah to be honest, im real impressed if your telling the truth, but without video proof i find it hard to believe.

I always get told im real strong and you saw how much i struggled for that 1 rep at 200! So for someone who is only a year older than me to be doing OVER double me, for 10x the amount of reps - well, i find it a lil hard to believe..

But i dont wanna call you a liar so get some vids up!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'll get some latest pics up of me tonight. My abs have gone LOL! My diet has been pretty poor lately although lots of protein and cals so not too bad LOL..


----------



## big ash1436114517 (Jul 30, 2006)

ok guys i must admit if i was reading i wud not believe it either, im not lying im 100% telllin truth i dont no how 2 post a video but can a photo, if some1 tells me how 2 do it i wil post them??????


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Just take a video on your phone, whack her on the comp.

Then go on www.youtube.com

Sign up and upload vid, VERY easy. Your 17 you should know how to do that!

BUMP to see where Lukes at


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Taken this morning.

 dunno what happened to my legs? lol, I need some posing lessons!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

And another.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Last one. Not quite as lean as I used to be but still about 12%.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Upper bod is looking hench mate, legs are lacking a bit.

What are your guns measuring now?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Legs do need to improve but they are getting bigger because me jeans don't fit over my quads anymore, I can't pose them for sh!t though so that doesn't help. No idea what my "guns" measure and tbh I don't really go by it.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I thought you of all people would of done? 'Lukeybigarms?'

Dont mean that as a jibe but you always seemed to like ya arms?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Littleluke said:


> Legs do need to improve but they are getting bigger because me jeans don't fit over my quads anymore, I can't pose them for sh!t though so that doesn't help. No idea what my "guns" measure and tbh I don't really go by it.


congrats dude.. time to stop shopping at Kids gap!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LMFAO!! [email protected]! Thought you were actually making a nice comment then!! I'll measure the guns after work tonight LMAO!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Deffo improvement Luke. Batter them legs though, because they are what judges like to see the best. Not many young lads (or middle aged) have quality legs.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'll be training my legs at city gym in portsmouth 1x week. Squat rack, good leg press etc. Sick of the [email protected] I use now.


----------



## big ash1436114517 (Jul 30, 2006)

ok ill take a few videos this week and and post


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

BUMP for videos.


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

> No idea what my "guns" measure and tbh I don't really go by it


correct me if im wrong, and im not looking for an argument here. but wernt you telling some guy on msn before that they were 16 to 17 inches


----------



## big-mike (Jan 30, 2007)

alrite guys waiting for my pics from a mate but will have them up real soon, as for the leg pressing it did sound quite a bit but fair play if its genuine. tryin to bulk up myself hopfully for comps in future even tho still young wish started training and eatin better earlier on instead of wasting few years.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I said my guns were just under 16? why? I measured them whilst on cycle because I felt the need to but I don't do it anymore as I go by how I look.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Littleluke said:


> Taken this morning.
> 
> dunno what happened to my legs? lol, I need some posing lessons!


PMSL look at your stretched avatar its the same pic as his one ...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/238911-post36.html

busted


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

:jerk: HA!!!! PMSL too


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

lmfao


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

HAHA!! Stretched isn't it!.. I can't believe it took that long for you too see it! Won't take long too be like that. weight is climbing! legs will be better soon as like I said I'm training them at a much better gym!


----------



## big ash1436114517 (Jul 30, 2006)

lol


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Ash, you going to post these vids up? Wasnt it you that started this thread asking for pics etc...but you havent posted?


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

ah24 said:


> Ash, you going to post these vids up? Wasnt it you that started this thread asking for pics etc...but you havent posted?


bump.

i wanna see his "freaky strength"


----------



## big ash1436114517 (Jul 30, 2006)

ok got legs 2mra ill video it myself on friday

and ill take pics 2mra ok after cherst


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

How can you do something on a wednesday but video it on a friday?

Your post suggests you do legs and chest together?


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

I dont think we are ever going to see this........maybe ill be prooved wrong


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

lets hope so ^^ lol


----------



## dannova12 (Aug 26, 2005)

Any news of these vids then????


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

.................. ffs. never mind.


----------



## big ash1436114517 (Jul 30, 2006)

listen lads i got the vids on phone as we speak but i cant get them up on here im trying everythin i no honestly i promise its ****in me off sooo bad


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

:jerk: :rolleye11 :jerk: :rolleye11


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

i personally could care less how much he leg presses..when i used to leg press i was quite the master..now to the true question HOW MUCH DO U SQUAT


----------



## big ash1436114517 (Jul 30, 2006)

aaa wot eva ull get the vids one way or another


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Truewarrior1 said:


> i personally could care less how much he leg presses..when i used to leg press i was quite the master..now to the true question HOW MUCH DO U SQUAT


Gotta agree with that, my girlfriend leg presses 3 plates a side and she's 7 and a half stone, its for girls, squatting is what seperates the guys with good legs from the guys with NO legs!

Bring on the the monolift and the squat rack, let me see you hurt........


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

and as the great man Bill Kazmier once said, if you want big arms you have squat!!!!

It works your whole body like a sailor works a Thai wh*re, HARD! (but not so expensive and theres less chance of catching an std, apparently, ho hum..........)


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Geez everyone is looking good - i only have old pics from about 2 months ago


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Gary you bastard...why did you have to put your pics up?!

Yeah yeah you look OK, nothing special

BTW hows the civic type S going?


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

ah24 said:


> Gary you bastard...why did you have to put your pics up?!
> 
> Yeah yeah you look OK, nothing special
> 
> BTW hows the civic type S going?


ROTF!!! Thanks man, but im seriously not looking great there, i need thickness and its not coming easily!

Its ok 

Need to catch up with you!

Youre looking good!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey Gary buddy, how's the bulking going? The stress from my new job is helping me cut LOL!


----------



## big ash1436114517 (Jul 30, 2006)

looking good m8 nice n lean


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

ah24 said:


> Gary you bastard...why did you have to put your pics up?!
> 
> Yeah yeah you look OK, nothing special
> 
> BTW hows the civic type S going?


Not as good as a Seat Cupra R 

Nameless is looking good tho! Cant wait to see bulked pics.

Ash - WHERE ARE THE PICS OR VIDS?????????


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Littleluke said:


> Hey Gary buddy, how's the bulking going? The stress from my new job is helping me cut LOL!


ROTF!

Not going quite so good, the times of the new job here are fvcking up my meal times lol!

I must say, i saw your avvie and thought "Oh ****!" haha

Im guessin ur cuttin is going well then?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Nameless said:


> ROTF!!! Thanks man, but im seriously not looking great there, i need thickness and its not coming easily!
> 
> Its ok
> 
> ...


Cheers for that. Yeah everything seems to be going well but im still having problems with chest, still dont wanna grow! It is catching up slowly but surely i suppose. If you werent set to away all the time on MSN id say hi!


----------



## big ash1436114517 (Jul 30, 2006)

pics are going on to

be on soon be pashant ( lazy teenager lol)


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

The cutting is actually going well.. My diet has been alot of shakes lately which isn't so good but it's so hard eating in the changing rooms as members complain. Work has been mega stressful though, the manager isn't so nice and doesn't understand the fact that bodybuilding requires FOOD! Not to be rude but if you don't live the gym you don't have an understanding so how can she run it?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i dont understand why anyone would complain mate? just stand there with your food in your locker and munch it like that.. thats what i would do!


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

DB said:


> i dont understand why anyone would complain mate? just stand there with your food in your locker and munch it like that.. thats what i would do!


so true, u must be a total idiot to complain about sum 1 having a munch in the changing rooms lol, havent they got nuthin better to do


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

they're just jealous because I'm sat there stuffing my face with half the body fat of them and twice the size LOL.. I've decided, they can complain as much as they want, I'm f()cking eating.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Go outside and eat in your car for 10 mins. Assuming you drive to the gym.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I can't just go outside mate, I need to be in the club for first aid reasons etc. Getting a bit fed up tbh, haven't had time to get a hair cut! I look like teen wolf LOL


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jaymegrayston said:


> looks like big ash has been talkin gash


So where are your pictures dude?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jaymegrayston said:


> an old sayin comes to mind "IF YOU CANT PUT UP, SHUT UP"





jaymegrayston said:


> looks like big ash has been talkin gash





jaymegrayston said:


> i dont need to go on about how big i am and how much i lift, unfortunately peoples ego`s arnt mucles, i havent once claimed i can lift large amounts of weights or gone on about how im massive, i dont need to inform aload of strangers what i do, the only reason that i sed that that ash guy is talkin crap is because i think over a week has gone by since he claimed he was puttin his pictures and videos up, the only problem i have with that guy is the fact that i dont like people talkin hot air over the internet claimin that they are the next superman and saying that they will prove it, but havent got a leg to stand on


Dude 3 out of your 4 posts are on this thread asking a 17yr old lad for pics of his body? Hmm are you sure this is the right site for you :rolleye11

*"the only problem i have with that guy is the fact that i dont like people talkin hot air over the internet claimin that they are the next superman and saying that they will prove it"*

I'm fairly sure he dont give a monkies about what you think dude.

Ash if you want to post pics go for it, everyone else leave the guy alone unless you want the dude to get the hump and lose UK-M a member.

Jamie


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

> big ash made this thread requestin for 16 to 18 year olds to put up there pictures - I DIDNT, so dont be implying something that isnt true, also i dont think im the only one who wants to see this "super human 17year old" who has been training a year and can lift such huge amounts as he claims, but like i said i aint against the guy, i just dont like people blaggin on about how they can lift this and that and then saying that they are gonna prove it and actually has gone in hiding since


moving on................................

nice post jamie bro.


----------



## dannova12 (Aug 26, 2005)

handbags at 10 paces!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Gotta admit, i agree with jaymegr...

Iv posted up pics and a vid of me and tell the truth with everything i do and then for 'big ash' to say "nice 200kg leg press i can do 580KG for 10 reps" 

Then keeps saying 'ill put vids up ... 'got pics just gota put em up'...


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

:withstupi


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

None of my business here lads so please dont flame....

But who gives a toss whether he can lift 2000kg???

You should only be competing against yourself, if he needs to brag about what weight he can or cant lift then thats up to him, but at the end of the day you can only beat / challenge *your *previous PB.

And yes i hear your chants of "He shouldnt say on a public forum", but bottom line is this:

If he did show pics of himself doing what he says he can do, would that inspire you to push yourself any harder?

If it would then you need to consider how to better motivate yourself


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Good post del, i suppose ill have to rep you for that

Very true about who cares n that if it motivates me more then thats not right. It wouldnt do by the way, i just hate liars! Sorry ash if you really are telling the truth - although you seem to of dis-appeared.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Dont like a liar myself mate (No-one does), in the end they *ALWAYS *get found out.

I do admire big lifts, but I am well aware that there is always a bigger gun (Unless you are Andy Bolton LOL).


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yawn Yawn...


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm with skinny I mean stupid LOL!  J


----------



## big ash1436114517 (Jul 30, 2006)

ok lads wel i no its takin along time with pics u lot dont av 2 believe me im not bothered but i will get sum pics soon and i av bin prity busy and im sorri 4 makin ppl wait and i shudnt of bragged


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Correct me if i'm wrong, but havn't we wondered off the point a bit here lads???


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Old thread!


----------



## big ash1436114517 (Jul 30, 2006)

nice arms m8 good work


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice ads around your photo


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

jaymegrayston said:


> i dont no what your trying to say with this, i just hope your not implyin that the pic is fake


Don't worry mate, its just one of them comments that have nothing positive come out of them but hopes to make other members laugh.

On the other hand, not bad progress mate, i think though that like me you need to focus on the chest a little more.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

I can do a 2300lb leg press!!

HERE I CAN PROVE IT!!! .............. click here

 :rolleye11

well what did you expect!!! LOL


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

jaymegrayston said:


> i dont no what your trying to say with this, i just hope your not implyin that the pic is fake


WTF?

Note the little  after my comment. I was being a little bit sarcastic. Presumably you know what this means?

Personally I couldn't give a monkeys whether the photo is fake or not.

I just wouldn't want a photo of myself to have ads for gay stuff around it. Sorry if this offends.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

It is just where he has hosted it... Doesn't make any odds if there are adds or not.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Littleluke said:


> Doesn't make any odds if there are adds or not.


To you it doesn't, to others it might. Your opinion, my opinion.

Just thought I'd point it out to the lad without being overly serious.

Simple.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

SCJP said:


> To you it doesn't, to others it might. Your opinion, my opinion.


Who else does it bother?! I don't know anyone who has commented on them before. Anyway, iv PM'd the guy with a link to a different ad-free host for future reference.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

ah24 said:


> Who else does it bother?!


No idea.



ah24 said:


> Anyway, iv PM'd the guy with a link to a different ad-free host for future reference.


Well done.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LMAO I think SCJP ment nice ads cause they are advertisin porn and stuff.....

I thought it was funny anyway, you lot should fookin lighten up

SCJP I got your humour mate, Fook 'em


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> *LMAO I think SCJP ment nice ads cause they are advertisin porn and stuff.....*
> 
> I thought it was funny anyway, you lot should fookin lighten up
> 
> SCJP I got your humour mate, Fook 'em


:withstupiJamie.

Exactly what I thought, he was mucking around coz there was gay ads on the same page as your picture, nice!

Talk about some guys being uptight, jeez its a bit of banter.  

Anyway this thread is soooooo dead its unreal.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Im still holding out for Big Ash :lift:


----------



## big ash1436114517 (Jul 30, 2006)

i do exist jus very busy with work and cv not much time 2 train anymore which is a shame but o well need the money


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

:crazy: Troll.

what a silly thread, a load of posts about nothing and hardly any members pics.


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> :crazy: Troll.
> 
> what a silly thread, a load of posts about nothing and hardly any members pics.


Yep... Waste of bandwidth.


----------



## paddddy (May 11, 2007)

how do u post pics i cant do it lol


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

- Click on "Post Reply"

- Scroll down to the Additional Options section

- Click "Manage Attachments"

- Click on "Choose" and find the picture on your computer

- Click on "Upload"


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

just where the hell are these pictures damit!...ive just scrolled through 7 pages of jibba jabba to c this guy leg press something supposedly incredible and i havnt seen anything...typical


----------



## SARGE (Feb 27, 2007)

ash what a waste of time it would take two seconds for u to attach this video that you said you had done but claim you dont have time, just have the minerals to say you are a liar


----------



## arian40 (Jun 17, 2007)

good stuff guys.. i wish i had a pic of me when i was younger


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

a few pics of me im 18 yea and i know the 1st one wots with the hair right well i dunno either **** be ****d gettin it cut lol


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

top stuff mate....gd to see someone posted here after big ashes failed to come up with the goods. Your looking good there also, how much do you weigh and whats your bf?


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

cheers man i weigh 171lbs and dont av a clue of my bodyfat lvls


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I think you got a LOT of potential there bigden, keep up the great work mate.

Good stuff

How tall are you bud?


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

thanks alot bulldozer im around 5'8 ish


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

^^

Your looking at possibly sub 10% id say, ver impressed, good balance and shape, I think you have tons of potential, keep as lean as you can and just keep adding a few quality pounds per year and you will look superb by the time your 21, lets face it, not many kids your age, or older for that matter look like you do now.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice one mate, good shape! I took a pic after work yesterday. Been working more on my triceps, heavy skull crushers!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm 5ft 7, 185 lbs. 13 stone 2 ish!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Bigden-im very impressed! Like others have said,you have alot of potential.

Given your avatar piccy i think you have surprised a few,Well done mate!


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

cheers guys andd lol ye a think so paramaniac


----------



## moezly (Jul 17, 2007)

im only 15 ill try get more pics up butt i think im doing pretty ok so far considering my age, usaully more ripped in pics tho


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Woah you like ya smileys!

Yeah you look to be doing ok there mate - but try a different pose rather than the typical biceps flex!


----------



## moezly (Jul 17, 2007)

ill take some tommorow ill try some other poses,havent tried many


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

http://www.naturalbodybuilding.com/bodybuilding/

Use that to refer to. But try getting a:

Side Triceps

Side Chest

Ab Pose

Rear Double Biceps


----------



## ste1989 (Apr 15, 2007)

heres two of mine


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

How old are you mate?


----------



## ste1989 (Apr 15, 2007)

18


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Very impressive mate


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

ffss how do i make my pictures smaller so they dont just flood the screen?


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

moezly said:


> im only 15 ill try get more pics up butt i think im doing pretty ok so far considering my age, usaully more ripped in pics tho


im 15 tooo


----------

